# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Festivali Europian 2007

## BvizioN

*Hear my Plea*

Keshtu eshte titulluar versioni perfundimtar i kenges fituese te FIK 2006 '*Balada e Gurit*' dhe konkurueses ne Eurovizionin 2007.

Dhe video e kenges ketu

Cili eshte mendimi juaj?

----------


## Sa Kot

Theksin e Anglishtes e ka shume te pakuptueshem dhe shpresoj qe do t'a permiresoje deri ne Maj.

Muzika eshte ndryshuar disi, shume me mire se sa origjinalja...po nuk i dihet se si mund te shkoje ne Eurovision. Ky ne qofte se nuk e flet dot paster ne Anglisht, per mendimin tim me mire t'a kendoje ne Shqip.

----------


## Dita

Teksti ne anglisht i kenges perfaqesuese se Shqiperise ne Eurovision ...

*Hear my plea*

I say farewell, the final call
I turn and walk away, I leave it all
I find that life regains its glow
But the journey’s long, the going’s slow

A million miles later
I crave a love that’s greater
Take me home again

Chorus
Hear my plea
Take the longing of my heartbeat
Make the melody.
(I beg you), hear my plea
As it quivers in the tear drops
That you shed for me.

I beg you, hear my plea
Take the longing of my heartbeat
For eternity (bis)

I beg you hear my plea
The pain, the suffering of today
Tomorrow’s memory



Hajt me kembe te mbare! Eshte me te vertete e mire!

----------


## Ermelita

Mua nuk me ka pelqyer edhe a wqkenga fituese e edicionit te sivjetem.Ajo ne aspektin muzikor dhe artistik eshte e arrire,por me duket disi e "zbehte" per glamurin e eurofestit.

----------


## shigjeta

Kenga me pelqeu qe kur e degjova naten e pare te Festivalit (RTSH). Eshte melodi qe te mbetet ne mendje dhe tekst kuptimplot.
Edhe versioni per ne Eurovision me pelqeu. Eshte me i shkurter, si edhe ka ndryshime ne orkestrim, violina psh eshte me e theksuar. Video eshte realizuar bukur. Jam dakort me Sa Kot per shqiptimin ne anglisht te Frederikut. Aq me shume qe ai ka jetuar ne USA, prisja ta kishte me te mire. 
Megjithate kenga eshte shume me e mire se sa ato te dy viteve te fundit dhe nje nder me te mirat, do te thoja, ne Eurovision 2007. Kenge te tjera qe me pelqyen ishin ajo e Islandes dhe Estonise. Kenga bullgare ishte e veçant.

Faqja zyrtare e Eurovisionit ku mund te shikohen videot dhe lirikat e kengeve te tjera prezantuese - http://www.eurovision.tv/ 

(videot shikohen duke shkuar tek _Mediacentre_)

----------


## ooooo

Interesante mu duk, nuk e kisha degju me pare, po qe te shkoj mire duhet me votu gjithe shqiparet qe jane ne evrope

----------


## erindi_al

Kete vit ne festivalin Evropian te kenges, Shqiperia do te perfaqesohet nga kengetari Frederik Ndoçi, shoqeruar nga gruaja e tij Aida Ndoçi

Kenga quhet 'Hear my plea' dhe do te kendohet ne anglisht. 

Shqiperia do paraqitet ne gjysme finale e 11-ta me daten 10 maj 2007.

klipi i kenges
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW8SR_UE6Vo

A do kemi shanca te futemi ne finale kesaj here?

----------


## AlbaneZ

Mua nuk me pelqen dhe aq kenga,nuk e di se si do dali ne festival.Iu uroj suksese.

----------


## YaSmiN

Mua nuk me pelqeu kenga por megjithate i uroj suksese.Kenga qe me pelqeu eshte e Qipros (Come ci Come Ca).

----------


## _Elena_

> A do kemi shanca te futemi ne finale kesaj here?


*Ca thua, fjale eshte ajo?
Kur te dalin ata ne skene ka per ti zen gjumi te gjithe ashtu si me zuri dhe mua kur e degjova per here te pare, qe nga ajo dite se kam degjuar me

Do doja te dija cfare gustoje kane patur ata persona qe zgjodhen kengen e Frederikut 
Te kishte kaluar Alban Skenderaj me kengen Eklips, ''Po'' do kisha shume shpresa pasi ajo kenge eshte shume e bukure 

Nejse ishalla pat fat Frederiku, gje te cilen se besoj... 

Mua me pelqen shume kenga Greke Sarbel - Gia sou Maria & e Qipros Comme ci comme ca 
Ka lezet ti degjosh keto lloj kengesh*

----------


## YaSmiN

Keta do jene prezantuesit e festivalit Europian 2007.Janna Pelkonen dhe Μikko Leppilampi do te jene prezantuesit e Festivalit qe do te behet ne Helsink te Filandes.Prezantuesit u zgjodhen nga kanali shteteror "YLE" pas nje marveshje per aftesite e tyre ne te folur edhe ne gjuhet e huaja,pasi prezantuesit flasin shume mire gjuhen angleze edhe franceze.Emrat e dy prezantuesve ishin votuar ne veren qe kaloji.
Janna Pelkonen ka lindur ne vitin 1977 eshte dalluar ne fushen e gazetarise pas paraqitjes se jashtme te saj edhe ne fushen e gazetarise.
Mikko Leppilampi ka lindur ne vitin 1978.Eshte aktor edhe kengetar,gjithashtu ka mbaruar edhe Akademine e Teatrit te Filandes.Ka lozur ne shume role,gjithashtu aktor edhe ne miuzikal.

----------


## Black_Mamba

VOTONI PER SHQIPERINE DHE FREDERIK NDOCIN TEK ADRESA E MEPOSHTME. 

http://songfestival.web-log.nl/ 



Votojeni shqiprin i nevojitet vota juaj mundeni per cdo dit te votoni,vota juaj e qon me lart.

----------


## FierAkja143

Jo vetem sme pelqevi kenga por nuk durova dot te shikoj gjestet e ti te shemtuara per me shume se 1 min!  Kenga shume e merziteshme se kuptoj ca ben shqipria qe dergon keng te tilla?  Na nxoren bojen.  Ajo jo vetem keng per Eurovision nuk eshte por te demton dhe sistemin nervor.  Nqs nuk doli e fundit fare do jet surpriz per mua.


Ishalla vitin tjeter me nje kenge qe degjohet se lam nam.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXhtLA_CgUQ

----------


## Centaurus

Kenge skandaloze, amatere, palidhje, idiote etj. etj. po na markan fytyren aty, si gjithmone apo jo. 

ncncncncncnc

----------


## YaSmiN

Na pelqen kenga e shqiperise,s'na pelqen duhet ta votojme.Mendoj se me nje paraqitje te mire ne skenen e Helsinkit do jet akoma me e mire.Balandat ose kenget e lehta tani per tani nuk shume votohen ne Eurovision.Shpresoj qe kete vit kjo kenge te shkoji sa me mire.Mua personalisht nuk me pelqeu por do ta votoj per Shqiperine.

----------


## BvizioN

Me ben disi pershtypje reagimi i disave ndaj kenges! Sigurisht qe kenga nuk eshte e perkryer dhe nuk eshte per te shpresuar ndonje renditje te kenaqeshme, mbase fare kualifikin ne finale.Gjithesesi nuk mendoj qe kenga eshte aq skandaloze sa e paracisni ju.Frederiku ka vokal te persosur qe len pas shume te ashtequajtur "kengetare".Prezantimi i kenges ne versionin e gjuhes Anglisht per mendimin tim eshte gabim.

Megjithate mendoj se kenga do arrije te kualifikohet per ne finale, mvaret nga performimi ne skene dhe pershtypja qe le gjate gjysmefinales.

Desha te shtoj edhe dicka, ne Shqiptaret ne pergjithesi kemi gusto te cuditeshme muzikore.Vitin e kaluar, kenga fituese mori vota nga te gjitha vendet konkuruese po ironikisht nga Shqiperia as edhe nje vote  :sarkastik:

----------


## Black_Mamba

Une per veti e kam pelqyer e mir eshte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Borix

Problemi eshte tek mentaliteti qe vesh kengen. Perendimoret do te cuditen. Ka mundesi t'i bejne pyetjen "Po mire, pse ike?"...

----------


## Agim Doçi

kANGA SIVJET ASHT MA E MIRE SE E LEDINES DHE E LUISIT. KEMI 2 VITE RADHAZI QE NUK KALOJME GJYSEM FINALEN. ANJEZA SHAHINI ME KANGEN E EDMOND ZHULALIT DHE TEKST TE AGIM DOCIT ()pra poezine time), U KUALIFIKUA SE DASHURIA ASHT TEME UNIVERSALE TEK E GJITHE BOTA. PERSA I PERKET KANGES SE SIVJETME ME TE NJETIT AUTORE QE U SKUALIFIKUAN ME LEJDINEN: ADRIAN HILA E PANDUSH Laço,  THEM SE ASHT E RALIZUAR MA MIRE SE AJO "Le te bjere nje daulle!". PER MA TEPER QE VOKALI I RIK NDOCIT DHE ZONJES SE TIJ JANE FORT TE SPIKATUN. 
MENDOJ SE DO E KEMI VESHTIRE TE FUTEMI NE FINALE. EUROPA NUK PARA EMOCIONOHET NGA TEMA E "BALLADES SE GURIT", sepse ajo nuk bije ne folklorizmin qe "Guri i rande peshon ne toke te vet! 
UNE JAM KRENAR QE MERR PJESE KANGA E POPULLIT TEM DHE DO VOTOJ ME GJITH ZEMER PER TIFOZLLEK, POR JO PER KERCENIM DREJT FINALES. KANGA SIVJET NESE PERKTHEHET MIRE DHE SPIKERAT FINLANDEZ SQAROJNE ME DINJITET SE SA I RANDE KA QENE KURBETI PER SHQIPTARET E NE MENYRE TE VECANTE PER VELLEZRIT TANE TE KOSOVES, MALIT TE ZI E MAQEDONISE, KA SHUME MUNDESI QE MBAS KETIJ SENSIBILIZIMI te moderatorve te eurofestit (nese e bajne me dashamiresi) TE VOTOHET KANGA E FREDERIKUT SEPSE "EUROPIANET DO TE ndjejnë dhimbsuri e ta votojne".Harrojeni kete!!!!!!!!
URIME ADI, PANDUSH, FREDERIK DHE ZONJKA E TIJ me gjithe zemer nga une!!!!!!!!

----------


## Michaela

Sidomos ne ate moment kur fillon ajo gruaja eeeeeeeeeeeeee duket sikur eshte ne mal e po therret...turp per faqe te zez....per mua ishte Gret Koci e kishtet kengen me ritem tamam edhe e vogel jo keta qe kur te hipin ne skene kane per tjui rene infarkt:P

Se besoj se do hyme ne naten finale ka per ti zene gjumi jurin edhe ska kush ta vlersoj:P

----------

